# Best overseas clinics for egg donation



## Mouldymoo (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi all, I'm 42 and just found out after two years of trying that my OR is less than 2 and my FSH is 20.9.  I was shocked and devastated.  My DH is 33 and has got borderline sperm morphology.  I also have Crohns and have taken an army of steroids, and auto-immune medication which I believe has negatively affected my fertility.  I was told that IVF was a no go and that I should consider egg donation.  So does anyone recommend any overseas clinics for egg donation? I have read a lot about IVI Alicante and wondered if any one had any experience of this? Grateful for any help as I'm a little bamboozled with choice. Thank you.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi mouldy moo  so sorry about all these problem your having but reprofit are fab for egg donation and lots of success too so why don't you look up at donation at reprofit of something like that. Also the places is fab and cheaper option.
Or serum in Greece but I am not seeing any success but penny who work there is fab.
Becky7 xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

have a read through here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0
might help with the decision making process and help you get a short list of clinics together
you asked for overseas recommendations but just FYI there are several clinics in the UK (eg Care) with short or even no waiting lists for egg donation, so you may want to consider the UK as well as abroad 
best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Mouldymoo (Dec 21, 2012)

Hiya, thanks for the information. Much appreciated. I guess I was looking overseas as consultant suggested Spain and due to cost. But in saying that, haven't totally ruled at uk.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Spain as expensive as UK overall as far as I know...
if cost the issue, then look at Czech, Ukraine, possibly Greece (more expensive than Czech/Ukraine I think but not as expensive as Spain/UK)
but note donors anywhere except UK are anon whereas UK donors are ID release so child can have info when they turn 18 - if this is important to you, you'll need to stay in the Uk
good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## tinytim (Mar 11, 2012)

HI MOULDYMOO, I went to DOGUS IN NORTHERN CYPRUS, AND THEY GOT ME PREG TWICE WITH E/D- THE SPECIALIST [LADY DOC- IS BRILLIANT] IM 49 SO I WAS SOOOO PLEASED AND KINDA SHOCKED IT WORKED - ESP 1ST TIME... THEY DO A PACKAGE DEAL, AND THEY KNOCKED A THOUSAND OFF FOR A SECOND TIME VISIT [WHICH HELPED]. LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY MORE INFO. GOOD LUCK.X SASHA.


----------

